# Crs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have some comming in tomorrow and was wondering does anyone else on here keep them. I was wondering if they are alright on flourite. Also any tips would be good.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im using flourite on my two tanks and the shrimps are doing good no casualties


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

They will do fine in flourite. Good choice of gravel.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

